# Pare-feu



## emrica (22 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour. 
Je voudrais savoir comment désactivé  le pare-feu sur un macbook car je veux installé wow directement télécharger sur le site et l'installation met plus de 30 heures.
Merci d'avance


----------



## anneee (23 Septembre 2008)

bonjour et bienvenue parmi nous

préf système/sécurité/onglet "coupe-feu"/autoriser toutes les connexions entrantes


----------

